# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Бухгалтерии >  НУЖЕН ФАЙЛ ОБНОВЛЕНИЯ С 1С Бухгалтерия БАЗОВАЯ на ПРОФ

## Aselkrion

Добрый день. Прошу прощения за просьбу. Но если у кого есть доступ к обновлениям конфигурации 1С Бухгалтерия ПРОФ.
Прошу выложите ссылку на скачивание.
Дистрибутив обновления для перехода с базовой версии.
Версия обновления 3.0.85.28.

----------


## Konor18

> Добрый день. Прошу прощения за просьбу. Но если у кого есть доступ к обновлениям конфигурации 1С Бухгалтерия ПРОФ.
> Прошу выложите ссылку на скачивание.
> Дистрибутив обновления для перехода с базовой версии.
> Версия обновления 3.0.85.28.


https://dropmefiles.com/RePim

----------


## wonderboyy

Добрый день! 
Есть у кого дистрибутив обновления для перехода с базовой версии на ПРОФ
Версия базовой 3.0.88.32

----------

